# BEHR Paint Problem Please advise



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

As poor a product as Behr is, and the latex Kilz being one of the few products that might actually give Behr an actual tough competitor in the "Suckiest Coatings Ever" Race, I think you've got a clear case of the "it's not the paint" syndrome
Sounds like some serious contamination all over that sheetrock
Could have been at/from the lumberyard or from the crew
Do you know where it came from and/or what they used to attach it?
Well...doesn't matter too much...it's there regardless
Could have been a greasy sheetrock lifter

If the coatings seems to be not falling off, then coat with an oil-based primer/sealer (Zinsser, BM, or SWP) and topcoat

You might want to test an area first though
Then you'll know if you have to step up to with Zinsser's BIN
But you really don't want to BIN the whole place unless you have to


----------



## PaintPro (Apr 7, 2008)

*Magnum Drywall Mud*

Magnum drywall mud and it is on there heavy, very heavy due to the fact that it is a hand texture. In my opinion it is too even to be the drywall mud. In my opinion it is coming from our fan because it happens no matter which way we spray it.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Ah..."Mexican Style Drywall" is a textured mud
I get it now
I would tend to agree with you then, and think it's something else

If it's happening with numerous paints and with different sprayers, is there anything else that remains the same in the process?
Did you use that one fan on each of these ceilings?
Could it be blowing WD-40 or 3 in 1 on the ceilings?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Back roll? Sounds like the texture hasn't been saturated/pentration.


----------



## PaintPro (Apr 7, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Ah..."Mexican Style Drywall" is a textured mud
> I get it now
> I would tend to agree with you then, and think it's something else
> 
> ...


We used the primer the BEHR tells us to use, Behr K-10 White base and we tinted it the wall color. Shewin Williams Camel Back, a darker color. 

Yes, the pattern is associated with our spray pattern. However, when we finished spraying it was so even that you can see a reflection, just like a mirror, it looks like a sheet of glass when wet. I have video of myself and my spray guy spraying because BEHR told me it was something we were doing wrong.

It is not my gun or nozzle or spray rig. During my testing we used two different rigs made by two different manufactures, at different preasures, and so on. All to the same result.

The primer was applied in the same manner as the paint, to achieve an even wet coat, and it too looked perfect when wet.

One day was given between each coat on the test ceilings. The third floor sat over 7 days with just one coat of primer and one coat of flat paint and I repainted it myself. I sprayed it length ways and now the lines are long ways down the room with a cross hatch sort of pattern coming through underneath.

The bathrooms are eggshell paint and have one coat of primer and one coat of eggshell. There were three days of dry time between the primer and the eggshell and the splotchy effect is worst in these areas. These walls were completely dry.

QUESTION FOR EVERYONE:

I am using BEHR paint because the coporation that owns my company also owns BEHR and opened this shop to use BEHR. I have never had this experience with any other type of paint. 

The pastel base that I am using to tint this particular color has a lot of C colorant in it. Have you ever experienced issues with a finish because of colorant. Colorant particualry takes a very long time to dry, we have our own tint machine and the colorant takes days to dry out in a scooped out container, where paint is mere minutes to a couple of hours in comparison. 

I noticed that when the paint was in our spray bin that the colorant was sort of separating from the paint, could it have done the same thing on the walls? We box all of our paint together prior to spraying it on the walls to avoid touch-up problems. It was thouroughly shaken a day before we sprayed and boxed immediately prior to application.

With all of the different things we have tried, I know that it is not how or what we used to put the paint on with. Our methods are proven and the initial wet surface perfect. The issue must have something to to with the product or the dry wall. 

I am letting this house sit while they get their cabinets and wood beams in. It has been over a week since we applied our last coat to the first and second floor ceilings. Most of the walls and ceilings have sat since the day we finish coated them.


----------



## PaintPro (Apr 7, 2008)

mark942 said:


> Back roll? Sounds like the texture hasn't been saturated/pentration.


We back rolled the second story ceilings 3 days after the initial finish coat. On smooth drywall like this it adds a textured effect. I thought that this would help, but it did not and the contractor stopped us because of the added texture the roller nap leaves.

To clairify:

Back rolling did not fix the problem, the end result is shiny flat corresponding now to the roller and still blotchy. Also now my contractor is now standing on ladders looking for more problems. I even sanded the walls prior to adding more paint to reducce the shiny/flat effect, and that too did not work.


----------



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

:no: hey pal,

never heard of this, but you may want to cut your losses. change your name and move the business.
just joking...... sorry no advice
:jester:


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Paintpro,,,,,,,,,,,You might want to try a post in this forum http://www.contractortalk.com/ to see if any other contractors have had the same problem.Good Luck


----------



## danielsymonds (Oct 14, 2010)

The more I hear of all your attempts to correct things I have to think there's a substrate problem. Something may very well have gotten on the drywall during manufacture. That's the only way to have such a consistent, persistent problem. Is there a way to check other sites which used the same batch of drywall? If so, its worth checking the results.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

freedan2010 said:


> The more I hear of all your attempts to correct things I have to think there's a substrate problem. Something may very well have gotten on the drywall during manufacture. That's the only way to have such a consistent, persistent problem. Is there a way to check other sites which used the same batch of drywall? If so, its worth checking the results.


That's what I was thinking. Could be the drywall is actually sagging as well. Also, any shance the spots are where the drywall mud was?


----------



## krustyluv (May 11, 2012)

*chinese contaminated drywall, bro*

I have been remodeling 20 years
altho I have not had your specific problem, there have been tons of reports of houses needing all the brand-new drywall ripped out and replaced because the high levels of formaldehyde and other crap in the gypsum and paper mix causing illnesses
try to find out where the drywall came from-there must be heavy, evaporating contaminants seeping thru the paint that even primer cannot contain
how nice that a Communist country with nuclear missiles aimed at us also is our number one trading partner! Even Hilti, a famous German power tool maker, now manufactures its formerly awesome tools in China. Clinton, Bush, Obama--have sold our country out from under us. End of rant.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

ummmm, what just happened here?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Blast from the past:laughing:


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah....another 4 y/o thread being dredged-up!!

Faron:whistling2:


----------



## malibupaints (6 d ago)

I have had the same issue with bear paint, we sprayed the whole house two coats and only the one bedroom had this botchy circular effect, some area a matte sheen some areas completely flat. Will update how we solve the issue.


----------

